# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Beyruni

## ceydaaa

t_el_beyruni.jpg( 973 - 1051 ) Dünyanın döndüğünü ilk bulan bilim adamı ümit burnu, amerika ve japonyanın varlığından bahseden ilk bilim adamı. Beyruni amerika kıtasının varlığını kristof colomb'un Keşfinden 500 sene önce bildirmiştir. Matematik, Jeoloji, Coğrafya, Tıp, Felsefe, Fizik, Astronomi gibi dallarda eserler yazmıştır. Çağın En Büyük Alimidir.

----------

